# The latest possible birth year to be considered a "90s kid"?



## maryana (Sep 8, 2013)

I need to settle a dispute. What, in your opinion, is the latest cutoff for being considered a legitimate 90s kid?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

1991.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I think you need to have reached at least the beginning of puberty in the 90's, so late 80's.


You also need to have a one point tried to figure out what the hell that Snow guy was saying in that "Informer" song. 

If not then I'm sorry, we can't accept your application :no


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd say 1991 is fair. I'm a 1992 baby and I think it's a bit too borderline :b The only reason I know what pogs are is because my older brother collected them, and I enjoyed Goosebumps after its peak popularity had already passed. I do still remember the stone age where we had to rewind VHS tapes manually though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

1985. Most people don't remember too much before age 5 or so.


----------



## maryana (Sep 8, 2013)

scooby said:


> 1991.


*YOU* are not allowed a vote.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

maryana said:


> *YOU* are not allowed a vote.


You were still in diapers in 2000. Yes, I know you were 8.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

komorikun said:


> 1985. Most people don't remember too much before age 5 or so.


I'm from 86 and I remember the fall of USSR. I'm sure I'm not a 80's or 00's kid, so I must be a 90's. I think a good way to tell is by the music you still hear today. And I hear a lot of 90's music, early 00's.

Up to 91/92 in my opinion.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

1991? I dont think so. I was born in 1981 and I don't consider myself an 80s kid


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I still think that the deciding factor is if you start puberty in the decade in question. 

That pretty much rules out 90 onwards, so you have to be born sometime in the 80's.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I still think that the deciding factor is if you start puberty in the decade in question.
> 
> That pretty much rules out 90 onwards, so you have to be born sometime in the previous decade.


I can agree with that. Sounds reasonable.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Depends on people's memories. I have a good LTM but terrible STM. People born midway through a decade don't always feel like they belong to the second half.
So if someone can actually remember it they should be entitled to say they come from that decade.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

why do people even debate about this?


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

And why not? For me, it's because it's late and I don't have anything better to do. Just passing time, making conversation.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I would say 1990 because you can have some decent memories of doing childhood stuff by the age of 9, but if you're younger than that, you probably haven't had enough time to build up many strong memories. I was born in 1983 and I don't consider myself an 80s kid because I don't remember much except snippets of things. The 90s is where I have many strong memories.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I just looked this up on urban dictionary, and I didn't realize there was such an argument about this online, lol.

I disagree on the puberty point. I was born in 1990, and I definitely consider myself a 90s kid. I like that I was born in a year ending in 0, so that I can easily say I was a kid in the 90s, a teenager in the 2000s, in my 20s in the 2010s, and so on. But apparently some disagree :b


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have tons of memories from age 5-9. I used to have great memory. I also had an exciting childhood... I was an adventurous and emotional kid. It's hard not to remember those times. I'm actually surprised I was so young, the memories are so potent. 

I would say 1989-90, except when being literal. When discussing early childhood, I feel that most people have a relatively vague recollection.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

I was born in 1993 and remember a lot of things about the 90s. However, I also have a great memory, so that might not apply to most people. Another thing, I was born in Eastern Europe, every trend came in about 3-4 years later


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Depends on people's memories. I have a good LTM but terrible STM. People born midway through a decade don't always feel like they belong to the second half.
> So if someone can actually remember it they should be entitled to say they come from that decade.


I agree. There is no "set" date. It should be based on how much you remember and how much you exprienced.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd consider myself a "2000's kid" (what the actual descriptive term for the last decade is, I don't know) and I was aged 6-16 in that decade and was born in '94. So maybe early to mid 80's?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

85 I would agree. First real memories would only be from the early 90's and that's really the decade you begin to "grow up"


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

I think to qualify as a 90s kid you have to have been at least a teen throughout the 90's in order to have stronger memories associated with that period of time.

I've seen stupid kids saying they're 90's kids because they were born in 98, what a load of bull lol. I don't consider my self a 90's kid at all because the only thing I remember from the late 90's was going to school and I was born in 94.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Kid or teenager? You could be born in 1990 and experience childhood in late 90s. I was born in the 80s and I consider myself late 80s child and 90s child and teenager. Obviously you're not going to have a lot of experiences at a young age that would make you remember pop culture back then, but it's possible to remember some things. I do remember some 80s songs that I heard on the radio when I was little. And now when I hear an old 80s song sometimes it makes me nostalgic.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It depends on the definition of "kid".


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry, but you people who were born in the mid 90's are deluding yourselves. 


:duck


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I was born in 1991 and consider myself a 90s kid! If you can relate to all the throwback stuff, you were probably old enough to remember your 90s childhood.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I have a good one.










If you still used this, you were a 90's kid.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

somename said:


> I have a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, if you don't remember using cassette players or VHS VCRs you are not a 90s child.


----------



## maryana (Sep 8, 2013)

As of now, 17 people are incorrect.

Nah I kid, I'm actually pretty fascinated with the wide range of opinions on this topic. I would have to agree that the "90s kid" classification is a lot less about when you were alive and a lot more about your degree of exposure to (and memory of) the media, culture, technologies, and events that the decade has become known for.



komorikun said:


> Yeah, if you don't remember using cassette players or VHS VCRs you are not a 90s child.


Be kind, please rewind.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

probably offline said:


> It depends on the definition of "kid".


Maybe this is what's all about after all.


----------



## StayTrueToYou (Aug 30, 2013)

Despite being born in '96 a lot of the things I grew up with were from the late 90s.

Things like Toy Story 1 & 2, Star Wars I, and Ocarina of Time/Smash Bros/Star Fox 64 come to mind. I also watched a lot of old Disney animated movies like Robin Hood that actually came out long before the 90s. A lot of 90s candy and stuff was still around in the early 2000s too. So despite spending the majority of my life in the 21st century I would consider myself a 90s kid.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

somename said:


> I have a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh... good tiemz.


----------



## StayTrueToYou (Aug 30, 2013)

I feel lucky that I'm someone who can actually say that they've lived in two millennia


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm going to laugh at everyone my age in... Give it ten years when this cycle repeats :lol


That's the thing. These nostalgia throwbacks in fashion, music etc.. seem to go in cycles - it skips a decade. The 90's was a 70's throwback, the 00's were an 80's throwback, now we're in the midst of a 90's nostalgia trip (I thought it had more or less finished already, but apparently not).

Once thing is for sure, the 2000's throwback will be ****! :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I said '95.

I was born in '75, but didn't start kindergarten until 1980. I do remember things from 1978-1979, but 1980 onward is all there :lol.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Definitely anyone born in 1990 or after is deluding themselves about being a 90's kid when they were a 90's baby. For the cutoff I'd say 88 is stretching it and 89 is being generous but at least they were alive for the whole decade and don't look retarded in their claim. It has to be about the year you were born or some povo kid born today could claim to be a 90's kid because they experienced what we did growing up. If my little brother who was born early in 1990 claims to be a 90's kid I will slap that fool in the face

and then get bashed up by my little brother who is bigger then me sad face


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

If you were a kid during the 90's you are a "90's kid" in my opinion. I don't really find being a 90's kid too appealing, I find the decade to be pretty uninteresting - but that's just me.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Childhood is somewhat relative considering the age of puberty varies. I'm from '89 and I had entered into the puberty phase by age 11 so I don't consider myself to have been a "child" post 2000; I had breasts and was already wearing make-up at that age. I would classify my childhood years as 93-00. I think generally speaking it would be those born in the mid-eighties to very early nineties.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I get why people are saying late 80s but why not from the early 90s? They'd still be getting close to 10 years old by the year 2000. I have a 10 year old cousin and you can't exactly say that his childhood only starts after this point.
As I've said before here it just depends. You can't really tell someone that they aren't when you haven't lived their life. Some people (me included) live in the past more than others do.



missingno said:


> Definitely anyone born in 1990 or after is deluding themselves about being a 90's kid when they were a 90's baby. It has to be about the year you were born or some povo kid born today could claim to be a 90's kid because they experienced what we did growing up.


Those two sentences kinda contradict themselves. Someone born in 1990 would have still grown up for 10 years in that decade...

(Getting too into this)

:tiptoe


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Charmander said:


> (Getting too into this)












Damn. All these gifs and memes here in SAS have finally made their influence on me. Must... resist...


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't know, I was born in 85 and I definitely consider myself a 90s kid rather than an 80s kid if that clears anything up.


----------



## maryana (Sep 8, 2013)

somename said:


> Damn. All these gifs and memes here in SAS have finally made their influence on me. Must... resist...


You can't resist. Submit to the meme. Just let it flow through you...


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

1992. I was born in 1990 and consider myself a 90's kid no matter how you look at it, and I generally remember all of it too *shrugs*

Besides, it seems like the definition of 90's kid is someone who was born in the late 80's to early 90's.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

You're like half a 90s kid if you were born in 1990 or later. You're not a true 90s kid unless you experienced the 90s fully.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Well I was born in 1991 and still consider myself a 90s kid. I was happier as a child than as a teenager so I think that's why I like to relate to the 90s rather than the 00s. In the 90s you had the original Pokemon games for the Game Boy / Game Boy Colour, dial up internet, kids tv programs like Bernard's Watch, My Parents Are Aliens, Arthur, Hey Arnold! etc. Ah, good times.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

who cares, oh everyone?

ok whatever.


----------



## StayTrueToYou (Aug 30, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You could possibly be one of those people that are alive in three centuries too  keep healthy and take the challenge
> 
> I'll stop spamming this thread now and find something else to do lol.


Yeah, it might actually be a lot more plausible in the future as medical technology continues to get better and better. Think about the medical tech in 1913 vs 2013. Now think about what medical tech will be like in 2113.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

1990, at the most. Even that is being generous, because the decade is half over before you even know what's going on


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Nekomata said:


> 1992. I was born in 1990 and consider myself a 90's kid no matter how you look at it, and I generally remember all of it too *shrugs*
> 
> Besides, it seems like the definition of 90's kid is someone who was born in the late 80's to early 90's.


I was born in 1990 too and remember quite a bit of a 90s childhood. I know there's a lot of "90s kid" circlejerking on the internet but I never cared much. I always just referred to myself as a gen y/millennial.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I was born in 1984 and remember hardly anything of the 80's, 90's is what I remember...


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Being born in 1987, I very much consider myself a 90's kid and I remember many of the fads from that time. I'd say the limit would be around 1992 for considering yourself a 90's kid.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

And here I thought you were a 90s kid if you were born in the 90s. But I'm guessing that doesn't make sense since you aren't kid if you were just born. Anyways, I was born in '94, but I did start school in '99, remember all of it actually (going to school). But, I don't know, my brother was born in '90, so I'm guessing he would be?


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

It all starts innocently enough, with the lost kids of the aughts wanting to be part of the 90's.

But once they've moved in, they change the rules!



Nekomata said:


> 1992. I was born in 1990 and consider myself a 90's kid no matter how you look at it, and I generally remember all of it too *shrugs*
> 
> Besides, it seems like the definition of 90's kid is someone who was born in the late 80's to early 90's.


Finally, with the original members excommunicated, they destroy the 90's from within.



Cam1 said:


> If you were a kid during the 90's you are a "90's kid" in my opinion. I don't really find being a 90's kid too appealing, I find the decade to be pretty uninteresting - but that's just me.


Don't let the Aughtie kids fool you!


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

This thread is lolz so many millennials wanting to be 90's kid. 8 votes for 95 lol



Hadron said:


> I was born in 1992 and Im a 90s kid. Don't care what anybody says.


Yeah sry you aren't. you werent alive for 2 of them. probably have no memories from another 3. :no


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

I always thought being a 90s kid meant you were born in the 90s, from 1990-1999.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Soilwork said:


> Well I was born in 1991 and still consider myself a 90s kid. I was happier as a child than as a teenager so I think that's why I like to relate to the 90s rather than the 00s. In the 90s you had the original Pokemon games for the Game Boy / Game Boy Colour, dial up internet, kids tv programs like Bernard's Watch, My Parents Are Aliens, Arthur, Hey Arnold! etc. Ah, good times.


Bernard didn't deserve that watch, he could have done so much more with it!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think the people who take this the most seriously are people born in the 80's. I know people like to have something that makes them feel included and in order to do that they have to boot other people out. You know it starts young in school with little cliques and then expands outwards to be as big as Countries and then in the future, perhaps even planets (if we discover intelligent life elsewhere.) It's how subcultures work and why racism exists.

Having said that what Noll said.

But anyone who tries to invalidate your _opinion_ with another opinion is wrong. Remember that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

cosmicslop said:


> I was born in 1990 too and remember quite a bit of a 90s childhood. I know there's a lot of "90s kid" circlejerking on the internet but I never cared much. I always just referred to myself as a gen y/millennial.


I think for sociological purposes generation Y, X etc makes a lot more sense. Though it still does vary by country etc as well.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

You have to remember cultural things from the nineties WHILE THEY WERE HAPPENING, like remembering when Aladdin came out and getting McDonald's Happy Meals with Aladdin toys, or collecting pogs back when they were the fad of the day.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I was born in 1982 and I see myself as an 80's baby and a 90's kids. I remember stuff that happened between '87-89 [age 5-8] but I can't really pinpoint exact dates for events in my life like I would for '90-99.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

komorikun said:


> 1985. Most people don't remember too much before age 5 or so.


^

If you can't remember the first half of the '90's you're not a '90's kid. Accept your place in the worthless scum of society.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

I tend to think culture lags a few years behind the actual decade. For example, 1990-1992 to me seem more culturally 80's than 90's because there hadn't been enough time for the 1990's to develop its own identity yet. Because of this lag, I think you can be born halfway through the decade, 1995, and still identify with the 90's culture which leaches into 2000-2002.

Additionally, if you have older siblings, you pick up some of decade's culture through osmosis. (What music they were into, hand-me-downs and so on).


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Where is the option for 2005?


----------



## frostdog (Feb 8, 2011)

i was born in 1987. even i don't consider myself to be a true 100% 90s kid.


----------

